# 2015 Murano - Gas Mileage not so good.



## RedMurano (Jan 9, 2016)

Purchased 2015 Murano in Oct. of 2015. 

Now have only about 2,500 miles on vehicle. Our first Nissan and not very happy with gas mileage. To be fair, we do like everything else about the vehicle.

Drive this vehicle about 3 - 4 days a week. My trips to work are about 36 miles "roundtrip" with about 26 of those total miles on highway, traveling between 55 - 70 mph.

I've checked gas mileage the last 5 to 6 fill-ups and showing between 20 - 22.5 mpg. I don't have a lead foot and would have expected a little better.

Our other vehicle is older (2003), larger (grand caravan) and has more weight, bigger engine, original plugs so runs a little rough, etc etc. . . . and gets 21 - 23 mpg.

Salesman told me to expect 24-25 average with my driving about 2/3 of the time on the highway.

Wondering if expecting too much to get just a little better mileage, or maybe just need to get a few more miles on it?

SIDE NOTE: Have still not received any type of "Owner Survey" from Nissan. Thought they would have sent something by now to get some feedback.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi RedMurano,

Those numbers do seem a little low. I bought my Murano a month ago and have about 1,600 miles on it. My drive to work each day is around 60 miles round-trip with 50/50 city/highway driving. Right now, my average has leveled out right at 25.9 mpg. However, after I have driven and the driver display brings up that little bar that indicates the mpg of that exact trip, I usually am getting between 27 - 29 mpg oddly enough. The highest I managed was 34 somehow although that was entirely all highway. 

Those are the numbers I have been getting so far for comparison; it does seem like yours are a little low.

I have been getting somewhat obsessed about trying to get very good mpg for the past few weeks, so maybe my numbers are a tad unrealistic. I hardly ever use the brake and just work in stops up ahead, lights, slow traffic, and whatnot so I can just coast slowly to a red light and then by the time it turns green again the traffic is moving and I don't have to stop. That way I'm not always wasting a bunch of gas to get going over and over again. I also don't accelerate quickly even a little bit (which is so boring but what the heck) or anything at all like that. 

Back when I first got the car and was trying out its power and slamming down the gas, I got 9mpg for an average so it seems like just a little bit of putting down the pedal can completely screw up those average mpg numbers. So I totally believe you when you say you aren't driving with a lead foot, but maybe if you try driving even more like an old grandma (haha) you might get slightly higher numbers.


----------



## RedMurano (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi - thanks for the response. 

I forgot to mention; I do have it in 4-Wheel Drive all the time, just in case that maybe makes a big difference? 

You mention the on-board computer telling a better mpg figure than actual mileage. That shouldn't surprise anyone; the automakers always want you to think your getting super good mileage.


----------



## leafs (Jan 12, 2016)

2015 Murano is rated at 21mpg city - 24mpg combined 28mpg highway. Weather conditions ie winter/summer style of driving ie pedal masher or lightfoot have a huge impact on gas mileage. Mileage will improve as the engine loosens up. Your not really far off.PS I'm getting 16mpg city driving in extreme winter conditions western canada and last summer I was getting almost 28mpg highway trips.


----------



## Bogie (Feb 4, 2016)

RedMurano,
How do you put it in 4 Wheel Drive all the time, my 2015 seems to just be automatic and I don't see any control for it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RedMurano said:


> I forgot to mention; I do have it in 4-Wheel Drive all the time, just in case that maybe makes a big difference?


Having it in 4-wheel drive all the time will have an effect on MPG.


----------



## Joedoherty (Mar 2, 2016)

4 wheel drive is automatic by computer you cannot select it.


----------



## RedMurano (Jan 9, 2016)

*Poor Mileage CONTINUES........*

03/05/2016 - OK, last night filled up tank and checked mileage again.

19.7 MPG and that's driving highway (55 - 70 MPH) most of the time.
Just turned over 4,000 miles too. Had Oil-change with filter last weekend, and mentioned poor mileage to service guy. He just shrugged shoulders and said, "Oh, you have the 6 cylinder in the Murano." (Thank you sooo much Captain Obvious). 

Later spoke with the salesman who sold me the vehicle, and he asked if I'm using the CRUISE Control? I told him I would be happy to use cruise while on longer trips, but back and fourth to work, - during rush hour,- on 4 lane highways, are you serious? 

On another note (listen up Nissan), I made an appointment for an oil-change and week ahead. They asked if I wanted tire-rotation and I said no because I normally get tires rotated at 10,000 miles to keep it simple. When I showed up for the oil-change, again they asked if I wanted a tire-rotation, and again I said NO. The vehicle has less than 4 thousand miles on it, and it would make no sense to do so. Well you'll just never guess, but after an hour and a half, the service manager brings my car and paperwork up and eek yes, you guessed it, they did a tire-rotation. Maybe they need the money?

And this my friend, is one of many reasons folks don't care to take their vehicles to the dealer. >


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had my Murano 13 months. My average mileage is 25.13mpg with lows of 20.19 and high of 31.63.


----------



## RedMurano (Jan 9, 2016)

AndyMac said:


> I've had my Murano 13 months. My average mileage is 25.13mpg with lows of 20.19 and high of 31.63.


Congrats to you sir.......... that's the kind of mileage I'm hoping for.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

Almost 4K miles on my 2015 Murano SL too; just took a 500 mile trip and it averaged 28.2mpg, mostly hwy though but some traffic lights too. I've seen high 32.9mpg to low 20's stuck in traffic. I think it's realistic to expect average of 26-27mpg as long as you don't step on it (coasting helps too on the hwy). The thing is it's a 6 cylinder engine, when idling it consumes more gas (vs a 4 cyl), as well as when driving it hard.


----------



## RedMurano (Jan 9, 2016)

*Update on Mileage*

Just took a trip to Chicago from Greater Cleveland area.
All together a little over 650 miles round trip.

2 people in the car. 2 suitcases.
Average speed there and back about 70 mph.

Best mileage was 25.3 MPG

Wish I knew the secret to how some of you who responded are getting 28 and even over 30 mpg?

Will keep you posted next longer trip, so stay tuned.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

*Seems to be about right to me. Consumer Reports had a lower number than what you are getting. My driving is very mixed and I keep track for each year with the on board computer. I am not at 22 for the year. Actually, that is pretty good given the mixed driving I do with a commute of only 1.5 miles to work which always averages REAL LOW. Plus winter is a killer on mileage, so after the January - March of Wisconsin is behind us I expect the yearly average to be around 23. Best ever has only been 29. I had driven a Prius with a throttle that was far from the touchy thing of the Murano. But that throttle seems to be the same as the Infiniti's I owned. Nissan loves torque.*


----------

